# Ludwigia now BANNED in Canada



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Hey Everyone, Not too sure if I'm even posting this in the right section so feel free to advise me to move it but I just wanted to see if anyone was aware of the recent change in law in which ban's all importation of Ludwigia species into Canada until further notice. I only found this out when I was at my LFS and they let me know.

Here's the link for more information.

http://www.inspection.gc.ca/plants/...ent/rmd-12-06/eng/1373311999178/1373312000522

I guess the plant is now considered a weed?

I just realized this should be put in the plant section, If a mod could please move the thread that'd be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

Wow really, guess I better stockpile it haha


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

WOW! Bummer!


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

I really do wonder if this is going to drive up the price here in Canada amongst us hobbyist who do trade and sell plants. But all in all, I think us hobbyist wouldn't be affected since it's the "importation" of the plant not the distribution..at least I don't think lol


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

I am not sure what's going on at the food inspection agency but they seem to have a hate on for the aquarium trade/hobby right now. I hope that this gets sorted out soon.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

What? This plant is considered invasive? My Ludwigia Repens barely grows at all, I'm having a hard time believing this thing can survive in Canada. 

I have the saddest looking Ludwigia, surrounded by a carpet of HC Cuba.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

FlyingHellFish said:


> What? This plant is considered invasive? My Ludwigia Repens barely grows at all, I'm having a hard time believing this thing can survive in Canada.
> 
> I have the saddest looking Ludwigia, surrounded by a carpet of HC Cuba.


When I looked at the report it seems that it's more to do with pest control then it is to do with an invasive species. It's possible unwanted organisms in which can get into our ecosystems travel with the ludwigia plant when transported from foreign countries.


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

Wow first driftwood and now ludwigia? Don't the people that make make our laws have better things to do than spend time making and passing laws against wood and plants?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Driftwood is banned?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## fbi (Sep 17, 2012)

Mykuhl said:


> Wow first driftwood and now ludwigia? Don't the people that make make our laws have better things to do than spend time making and passing laws against wood and plants?


Lol, yea. They start making stupid gun laws.
Or street racing laws
Or marriage laws.........

Then, buy fancy chairs.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

fbi said:


> Lol, yea. They start making stupid gun laws.
> Or street racing laws
> Or marriage laws.........
> 
> ...


Those chairs are ugly, I can't even believe the price was that high. Someone spent 1000 on chairs and 74000 on something else.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

My LFS told me that more mosses are becoming available in Canada, so there is some progress in some areas


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

From what I was told the ban on Ludwigia is because of a parasite found in some imported plants. This ban may just be short term.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

What a stupid ban, and they don't even bother to mention what was the pest that comes with this plant. I just pull out most of them 3 weeks ago and was thinking about getting rid of it for good because I can't make good use of this plant on my scape.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

It would appear I am one of the few who does not see this as a bad thing. We need very much to protect or natural environment and keep out anything that can or may cause harm to it. Invasive species have done a lot of damage to this country. It is unfortunate when it happens but it is done for a scientific reason after being studied. Someone does not wake up in the morning and say lets ban such and such for the hell of it.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

darkangel66n said:


> It would appear I am one of the few who does not see this as a bad thing. We need very much to protect or natural environment and keep out anything that can or may cause harm to it. Invasive species have done a lot of damage to this country. It is unfortunate when it happens but it is done for a scientific reason after being studied. Someone does not wake up in the morning and say lets ban such and such for the hell of it.


I wouldn't be so sure of that. These decisions are made by bureaucrats, not scientists. Bureaucrats are not interested in the science, only in making their own jobs easier. Science works with probabilities and nuances. Bureaucrats only want check boxes and lists.


----------



## fbi (Sep 17, 2012)

solarz said:


> I wouldn't be so sure of that. These decisions are made by bureaucrats, not scientists. Bureaucrats are not interested in the science, only in making their own jobs easier. Science works with probabilities and nuances. Bureaucrats only want check boxes and lists.


+1

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

The reality is that the Food Protection Agency does have scientists, and veterinarians, on their staff. There mandate has less to do with invasive species per se, but with protecting the food supply. Something like this is colateral damage, of little consequence to all but a few hobbyists. We had 2 (both vets) come to do a presentation at one of our meetings a while back and these are far from bureaucrats, although they work in a bureaucracy. They were cognizant of the effect of the rules, and sympathetic to our concerns as hobbyists.
Invasive species are a concern, as the establishment of Cambomba in Kashabog Lake demonstrates, or the Zebra Mussel and Round Goby in the Great Lakes and all adjoining waters. This was a plant that wasn't supposed to be able to withstand our climate.
I would have to concur with darkangel on this.


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

They need to ban the grasses for gardens that have gotten away and fill every road side ditch. The conservation areas do not even try to eliminate it on their lands. The Rattray Park in Mississauga if a sanctuary for Giant Hog Weed that is dangerous to people. The garden centers are to blame for most invasive plants.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

darkangel66n said:


> It would appear I am one of the few who does not see this as a bad thing. We need very much to protect or natural environment and keep out anything that can or may cause harm to it. Invasive species have done a lot of damage to this country. It is unfortunate when it happens but it is done for a scientific reason after being studied. Someone does not wake up in the morning and say lets ban such and such for the hell of it.


I don't think you're the few, I think most people here in the GTA do agree with you. I am just saying that it's stupid to ban a plant and not mention the pest you're trying to prevent from entering the county. I have the plant in my tank. If I know what kind of pest to look out for. I could help out by doing the right thing.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## fbi (Sep 17, 2012)

Decisions are made very hastily, never completely thought through, and hardly ever overturned or removed. That's my problem. Furthermore, if they haven't said why it's upsetting for the educated joe. Like being a child and adults giving you the reasoning of 'because I said so'.

I guess my experience is with the firearm side of things. Nonetheless it's terribly upsetting when choices are made for us without our (public) opinion and without an articulated reason.

-B

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

If you do a search on Ludwigia you will find that it is native to the Southern USA Mexico and Central America. It is the primrose family of plants that are distributed all over the world in one form or another. It is highly unlikely they could survive let alone become invasive.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Just came back from Menagerie...They haven't heard anything or been notified about driftwood being banned. So whoever started saying that, I'm sorry but your wrong. It's possible that your LFS can't get driftwood from a certain region/type of wood but for the most part driftwood isn't banned and there's no need to start stock piling it lol.

As for the ludwigia...once again, it seems everyone keeps saying it's an invasive species etc etc, guys please read the report and you'll see it clearly states it's due to a bug, not it being an invasive species.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Indeed, the Food Protection Agency is not concerned with invasive species of plants and animals. Their mandate is to protect the food supply.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

As far as I have heard driftwood is not banned but what is being banned is Mopani wood, so if Menagerie has not heard of this ban maybe they are the only fish store that is not effected.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

bob123 said:


> As far as I have heard driftwood is not banned but what is being banned is Mopani wood, so if Menagerie has not heard of this ban maybe they are the only fish store that is not effected.


When I spoke with Harold today he said that he hasn't received any kind of notification about this, I would highly doubt only one fish store wasn't effected lol They had plenty of mopani wood as well. Where did you hear of mopani wood being banned?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

TorontoPlantMan said:


> When I spoke with Harold today he said that he hasn't received any kind of notification about this, I would highly doubt only one fish store wasn't effected lol They had plenty of mopani wood as well. Where did you hear of mopani wood being banned?


I could be wrong but The Menagerie usually has manzanita not mopani wood.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

matti2uude said:


> I could be wrong but The Menagerie usually has manzanita not mopani wood.


Oh geez you're completely right. I confused the two, it's been a long day at school... lol Sorry about that.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

The ban on Mopani wood has been mentioned at all the auctions this year by fish store owners from Sarnia to Hamilton and also by the Erie fish club.


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

The ministry is not very good at notifying stores of things that are banned but quick to charge them if they are caught importing or selling them.


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

Bwhiskered said:


> The ministry is not very good at notifying stores of things that are banned but quick to charge them if they are caught importing or selling them.


With a new import ban you can still sell what was imported before the ban. Other wise we would all have to burn our drift wood


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

snaggle said:


> With a new import ban you can still sell what was imported before the ban. Other wise we would all have to burn our drift wood


and soak it for 20+ years


----------



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

*Stupid!!!*

Is this why I can't find Ludwigia arcuata anywhere!!! Which is a subtropical plant...! Ludwigia Palustris is native, I've seen it growing on many stream sides, as far as I know the rest of the Aquatic Ludwigia are from warmer climates.... So this Ban makes absolutely no sense to me!


----------

